# BOGO! BOGO! Coastal white - no limit!



## jswordy (Mar 20, 2013)

(Also posted under kit wines.)

*It's a beautiful thing, folks!* Buy one get one - no limit! 

http://www.midwestsupplies.com/coas...BOGO_Coastal_White_20_MAR_13&utm_medium=email

I needed to buy these like a hole in the head ... but it's a BOGO! That's darned good wine for under $2.50 a bottle.


----------



## roblloyd (Mar 20, 2013)

I hate you!!!! 
I may have to jump on that. Never had a white burgundy.


----------



## jswordy (Mar 20, 2013)

Yep, I said that to myself as I pushed BUY too, Rob.

IMHO, get yourself some oak chips to throw in primary. 4 ounces of a medium toast. Makes all the diff. This kit will not come with them.


----------



## Loner (Mar 20, 2013)

Me too .. Never made this before but couldn't resist.


----------



## rob (Mar 20, 2013)

I have done four of the reds and added oak to it. I had to stop making it....sooo sooo good......I was drinking way to much of it


----------



## WI_Wino (Mar 20, 2013)

Thanks for the link. Just purchased 2. And to top it off my sister in law is picking them up for me to save on shipping. Woot!


----------



## olusteebus (Mar 21, 2013)

I go this deal last December. As many have said, the description of this wine is a little deceptive, saying it has lots of body and taste. I found it quite light in body and taste but I really like it. I jumped on this deal again.

Thanks Jswordy. I ordered oak also. 

How much and how long should I leave the oak in in your opinion?


----------



## jswordy (Mar 21, 2013)

I'll do it like they do with the Mezza Luna kits - put the oak chips in primary and rack off it into secondary. Without the oak, the wine misses structure.

Looking at it another way, this is a cheap way to get a known must for use with experimental wines, which is what I am going to do with one of the kits.


----------



## olusteebus (Mar 21, 2013)

I ordered medium toast american cubes and will try it. I think I will like it better than french, I don't know. 

Have you added raisins on that yet? would you?


----------



## jswordy (Mar 21, 2013)

olusteebus said:


> I ordered medium toast american cubes and will try it. I think I will like it better than french, I don't know.
> 
> Have you added raisins on that yet? would you?



Try raisins, I never used them with kits. I have not made that many kits. I bought the Mezza Luna white kits on BOGO and they had oak with them.


----------



## Kraffty (Mar 21, 2013)

Wanna share what you have in mind? I'm using one from the last sale that's close to blending time and still have one un-opened that I'm look for ideas for. Think co-fermenting with 20lbs. of strawberries and bananas would work or would it be a waste of fruit?
Mike


----------



## bkov (Mar 21, 2013)

ends up being $45 each kit shipped, without the oak or raisons


----------



## Stefani (Mar 21, 2013)

Jumped on a deal of two. 

I'm saving on the shipping because I can pick it up at their store! 

These will be the 2nd and 3rd time I've made this style.

I's a nice wine!


----------



## dralarms (Mar 22, 2013)

I was going to buy 4 but then shipping killed it for me.


----------



## jswordy (Mar 22, 2013)

Kraffty said:


> Wanna share what you have in mind? I'm using one from the last sale that's close to blending time and still have one un-opened that I'm look for ideas for. Think co-fermenting with 20lbs. of strawberries and bananas would work or would it be a waste of fruit?
> Mike



I was thinking of doing that with strawberries. I have some frozen left over from an earlier batch. Let's try it and see!


----------



## jswordy (Mar 22, 2013)

bkov said:


> ends up being $45 each kit shipped, without the oak or raisons



Yep, turns out to be $44 each for me with shipping. One normal kit is $58, plus $20 shipping to me. Buying two normal kits gets me a break on shipping, which then is $31. 

So, I got for $88.07 what would have cost me $147. That's about 40% off. To me, 40% off to my doorstep is a deal.

I don't use raisins in kits. A bag of oak chips is $5. So if I use oak the cost is $50 a kit. A 6-gallon yield is 30 bottles, or $1.67 each. Even if I only get 25 bottles, I am at $2.50 for an oaked wine. That is Oak Leaf brand wine at Wally World price for a much nicer vintage.


----------



## Dend78 (Mar 22, 2013)

well looks like these are in my future as well


----------



## dangerdave (Mar 22, 2013)

Got four for myself for experimentation. I have oak on hand, so I'm good to go. I'll do an oaked, one with some fruit---like Kraffty suggested---and hold onto two for later. Cost was $166 to my door, or $41.50 per kit. I still think that's a great deal! Since I'm not too far away, they are supposed to be here tomorrow!

And I was just fretting over my three empty ferementers. Silly me!


----------



## Dend78 (Mar 22, 2013)

HMMM now you guys got me thinking here instead of just a strawberry wine I can use what I got thus far frozen and toss this in with one of the kits....decisions decisions


----------



## jswordy (Mar 22, 2013)

dangerdave said:


> I have oak on hand, so I'm good to go.



If you would send me 4 oz. of yours, I could hold my costs down by $5!


----------



## jswordy (Mar 22, 2013)

Dend78 said:


> HMMM now you guys got me thinking here instead of just a strawberry wine I can use what I got thus far frozen and toss this in with one of the kits....decisions decisions



I am definitely doing this with my remaining strawberries to see what happens.


----------



## Kraffty (Mar 22, 2013)

Jim, how many lbs do you think? I'm thinking 20 and maybe throw in a beet for color. Anyone up for a coastal white strawberry competition later in the year? Might be fun.
m


----------



## dangerdave (Mar 22, 2013)

jswordy said:


> If you would send me 4 oz. of yours, I could hold my costs down by $5!


 
The oak is in the mail! ::



> Anyone up for a coastal white strawberry competition later in the year? Might be fun.


 
You are ON, Kraffty! Strawberry it is!

Judging in October?


----------



## jswordy (Mar 22, 2013)

Kraffty said:


> Jim, how many lbs do you think?



As many pounds as are left over the bottom of my freezer. I'll bet it's just 6 or 8. Who knows what it'll do? Probably turn the wine pink. What I'd really like to do is secondary on some orange zest, but buying that stuff is high dollah. I'd like to order some of this to try...

http://www.frontiercoop.com/products.php?ct=spicesaz&cn=Orange+Peel


----------



## jswordy (Mar 22, 2013)

dangerdave said:


> The oak is in the mail! ::



Oh *THANK YOU,* Dave! :>


----------



## Dend78 (Mar 22, 2013)

okay im down for that as well, sounds like fun, should we all follow the same recipe? or at least try to stick within the same amount of strawberries?


----------



## dangerdave (Mar 22, 2013)

What an awesome idea! I say to each his/her own! Two rules only:

1) Must use the aforementioned _Wine Expert Vintner's Reserve Coastal White (White Burgundy Style) Wine Kit._

2) Must use strawberries.

Come the Fall, we'll choose an appropriate impartial judge. Maybe Dan or Julie. Winner gets massive kudos and bragging rights for a year!

Who's in? <this is fun already!>


----------



## Dend78 (Mar 22, 2013)

dangerdave said:


> Who's in? <this is fun already!>





IN IT TO WIN IT!! 

I think we have already voided the warranty just talking about this


----------



## dangerdave (Mar 22, 2013)

Starting new thread, now!


----------



## Kraffty (Mar 22, 2013)

Oh Great, team up on the newbie. Love it, I'm in. Maybe we should all send a bottle to each competitor also but I'm all for the impartial judge.


----------



## bkov (Mar 25, 2013)

jswordy said:


> I'll do it like they do with the Mezza Luna kits - put the oak chips in primary and rack off it into secondary. Without the oak, the wine misses structure.
> 
> Looking at it another way, this is a cheap way to get a known must for use with experimental wines, which is what I am going to do with one of the kits.



do you have to sanitize the oak?


----------



## Loner (Mar 26, 2013)

I wouldn't think so if you have kept it in a secure environment. I simply poured four ounces from their (zip locked) bag into the primary. I might add I have not seen a lot of visible yeast activity. If I didn't have my hydrometer in there I couldn't tell they are eating away. Went from 1.085 to 1.070 in the first 24 hours.


----------



## Sammyk (Mar 26, 2013)

They are out of stock. Anyone willing to share one of their kits? I will pay for the kit plus your shipping.


----------



## JohnnyRico (Mar 26, 2013)

Availability: Out of stock


lol!!


----------



## Dend78 (Mar 27, 2013)

bkov said:


> do you have to sanitize the oak?



quick easy way to do this, put in a bowl add water to cover the chips leave plenty of room, cover the bowl with a plate or something of the likes, place in the microwave boil for a bit, let it cool and repeat, then add contents of bowl to your wine. then there is nothing to worry about


----------



## jswordy (Mar 27, 2013)

I always just add the oak straight in. Never a problem.

About the out of stock comments, yep, what happens with the BOGOs is that Midwest gets a big load in and when it is gone, it is gone. I can't recall them ever putting a limit on how many you can buy. I try to post them here as soon as I get notification, but you've gotta jump on it the first or second day or yer out. Some are so popular that the website freezes up. In that case, don't wait. Call the 800 number and get yours, or you probably won't.

Those who have bought and opted in for notices will now get word of the coming ones. I think they do this 2-3 times a year.

I can't wait for the day something good comes up and I actually have the coin to get 4 or 6 of them, instead of just the 2. Hmmm ... that may take a lottery win.


----------



## Stefani (Mar 28, 2013)

I had purchased a BOGO from Midwest through the website and arranged to pick it up this weekend. When I called today they said they hadn't set the two kits aside for me and they were all out. 

He said when a purchase is made they don't set those aside. When someone comes in for pick up they just get them off the shelf. I glad I called. Now, I'll have to call next week to see if they have them in. 

I hope this works out.


----------



## olusteebus (Mar 29, 2013)

I am now drinking this wine I made the last time they offered that. It was good about a month ago but I noticed a significant change yesterday. It is really good now. I am going to make myself age this next batch 6 months.


----------



## Enologo (Mar 29, 2013)

olusteebus said:


> I am now drinking this wine I made the last time they offered that. It was good about a month ago but I noticed a significant change yesterday. It is really good now. I am going to make myself age this next batch 6 months.



I'm curious, did you follow the Kit instructions exactly or make any changes. Mine are on order and since I will have two I was thinking of experimenting.


----------



## gizmo206 (Mar 29, 2013)

can we still order this and get BOGO web site has it out of stock ?


----------



## olusteebus (Mar 29, 2013)

Enologo said:


> I'm curious, did you follow the Kit instructions exactly or make any changes. Mine are on order and since I will have two I was thinking of experimenting.



I did not make any changes. At first there was a somewhat pronounced citrus taste. A very good (slight) grapefruit. Now it still has a hint of citrus but even better. This time I will try raisins and oak at least on one batch.


----------



## bkov (Mar 29, 2013)

Stefani said:


> I had purchased a BOGO from Midwest through the website and arranged to pick it up this weekend. When I called today they said they hadn't set the two kits aside for me and they were all out.
> 
> He said when a purchase is made they don't set those aside. When someone comes in for pick up they just get them off the shelf. I glad I called. Now, I'll have to call next week to see if they have them in.
> 
> I hope this works out.



so they told you SOL or did they offer you another kit BOGO since when you placed the order, it was in stock?


----------



## Stefani (Mar 29, 2013)

bkov said:


> so they told you SOL or did they offer you another kit BOGO since when you placed the order, it was in stock?



It was in stock when I placed the order on line. They recommended that I should call back on Wednesday when the next shipment comes in. If they don't set a couple aside for me then, I'll request other options.


----------



## Enologo (Apr 1, 2013)

olusteebus said:


> I did not make any changes. At first there was a somewhat pronounced citrus taste. A very good (slight) grapefruit. Now it still has a hint of citrus but even better. This time I will try raisins and oak at least on one batch.



Oak and raisins, exactly what I was thinking and maybe some additional sugar.


----------



## jswordy (Apr 1, 2013)

Stefani said:


> It was in stock when I placed the order on line. They recommended that I should call back on Wednesday when the next shipment comes in. If they don't set a couple aside for me then, I'll request other options.



They're good guys. They'll honor it.

Again, for those who missed out, in the future when you see it, buy it! If you snooze for even one day, you will be out of luck.


----------



## carlb (Apr 5, 2013)

They have them back in stock but are no longer offering the buy one get one.

carl


----------



## jswordy (Apr 8, 2013)

carlb said:


> They have them back in stock but are no longer offering the buy one get one.
> 
> carl



In other words: You snooze, you lose.


----------



## Stefani (Apr 14, 2013)

I went in yesterday and picked up my two white wine kits! They seem to have a pallet full of them in stock!


----------



## pjd (Apr 14, 2013)

OK, I am officially in. Picked up my kit yesterday and started it this morning. Now to figure out how to win this thing! The biggest winner will not be the winemaker, it will be the judge! I hope they like sweet fruity wine.


----------



## Dend78 (Apr 15, 2013)

pjd said:


> OK, I am officially in. Picked up my kit yesterday and started it this morning. Now to figure out how to win this thing! The biggest winner will not be the winemaker, it will be the judge! I hope they like sweet fruity wine.



yeah for sure! hahaha make sure you jump in on the other thread where we are posting pics and such


----------



## pjd (Apr 15, 2013)

Dend78 said:


> yeah for sure! hahaha make sure you jump in on the other thread where we are posting pics and such


 See what happens when you are drinking? I thought I was on the other thread!


----------



## Dend78 (Apr 15, 2013)

well good news is we could read it and i don't think you misspelled anything


----------



## Enologo (Apr 15, 2013)

Has anyone ever oaked the Coastal White??


----------



## jswordy (Apr 15, 2013)

Enologo said:


> Has anyone ever oaked the Coastal White??



Yes. DO IT. 4 oz. medium toast in primary.


----------



## dangerdave (Apr 15, 2013)

I added a bit of untoasted American oak to one of mine. Results forthcoming!


----------



## Enologo (Apr 15, 2013)

jswordy said:


> Yes. DO IT. 4 oz. medium toast in primary.



Yes I like to oak in the primary but my first batch of Coastal White is almost ready to go from the primary to the secondary in fact if I don't do it tonight I will definitely rack it over tomorrow so maybe the next batch Oak & Raisins what do you think??


----------



## Gedanken (Apr 16, 2013)

dangerdave said:


> I added a bit of untoasted American oak to one of mine. Results forthcoming!



I started mine last night I added some lightly toasted oak to it. 

The scientist in me wishes I had a control for comparison.


----------



## Gedanken (Apr 16, 2013)

One other thought -

I have always wondered about starting S.G. The range they specify on the instructions is always fairly large. I understand why they would want to take this approach, but I am a detail oriented guy.

Since quite a few of us are doing this wine at the moment - what was your starting S.G.?


----------



## kevinlfifer (Apr 16, 2013)

I oaked with 1 cup light toast American chips, and added light 16 oz green raisins 

The neighbors love it. I am stuck on reds.


----------



## pjd (Apr 16, 2013)

Gedanken said:


> One other thought -
> 
> I have always wondered about starting S.G. The range they specify on the instructions is always fairly large. I understand why they would want to take this approach, but I am a detail oriented guy.
> 
> Since quite a few of us are doing this wine at the moment - what was your starting S.G.?


 I think the range quoted is for all of their wine kits. The bold reds would be higher while the lighter whites would be lower. My Coastal white started at 1.085


----------



## jswordy (Apr 16, 2013)

With contest strawberries in it, mine started at 1.095.


----------



## Gedanken (Apr 17, 2013)

pjd said:


> I think the range quoted is for all of their wine kits. The bold reds would be higher while the lighter whites would be lower. My Coastal white started at 1.085



As I said, it makes sense for them to provide the range. You can save costs by just printing one set of instructions. Small variances in S.G. don't create unnecessary phone calls for the support line. 

I measured the S.G. of the Coastal White about 1.086. I guess I should have put that in my original post. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## bkov (May 1, 2013)

anyone else still not receive any medium toast oak chips?

i placed the order on 3/21/13, was told a few days later the oak chips were out of stock and they would ship them separate when they came in. i received the coast white kits on 4/4/13, when asked on 4/18/13 i was told they are still out of stock but expected any day. 5/1/13, still no oak


----------



## bkov (May 5, 2013)

bkov said:


> anyone else still not receive any medium toast oak chips?
> 
> i placed the order on 3/21/13, was told a few days later the oak chips were out of stock and they would ship them separate when they came in. i received the coast white kits on 4/4/13, when asked on 4/18/13 i was told they are still out of stock but expected any day. 5/1/13, still no oak



well i sent them an another email today and they replied they will ship out tomorrow. thanks but it will probably be 50 days between order date and receiving date


----------



## Dend78 (May 7, 2013)

ouch that sucks


----------



## jswordy (May 7, 2013)

Surprised by bkov's experience. I have had nothing but good to say about their shipping. Once, they left out a small item and promptly shipped it by itself.


----------

